# The sweetener known as aspartame



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Resent drop in sales of diet soda has spark soda companies to spend some heavy money on commercials, I wonder why?, again consumer power and knowledge has made giants think and act, this trend should be applied to our shopping.
this one is not about economics, is about our health
http://www.livestrong.com/article/3...e-poisoning-from-drinking-diet-coke-or-pepsi/


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Wasn't that stuff originally developed as roach poison?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/dangers-aspartame-17476/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f77/flouride-aspertame-agenda-21-a-16518/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/80-pre-packaged-foods-america-banned-other-countries-20058/

A little extra reading on the subject ...


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I am one of the ten percent of the population that is allergic to the stuff. It is a naturally occurring brain enzyme that is found in fully developed brains. However, as you ingest it the product does not leave your system except over a long period of time. My doctors told me that pregnant women and young kids should avoid it at all costs. At one time the CDC did not have it in their building. It was originally supposed to be used in some soft drinks for diabetic clients. However, once it got on the market it went into everything including gum and cereal used by kids. 

It is poison to me. I have had some people play games with me thinking I was just joking. One guy slipped me a drink with it in it. Within 30 minutes I was on the way to the hospital. His wife made him fess up and they had to pay for my medical bills. this stuff is no joke and I hate it. 

Being highly allergic to the junk, I have to check everything I eat or drink. Food companies will lie about anything to sell their junk. Ask them if they let their own kids or grandkids eat the stuff. GB


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Of course these days one artificial sweetener isn't enough they have to put several, they even put artificial sweetener in things that have sugar:gaah:


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't found an alternative sweetener that doesn't go right thru me ( nasty). Not even stevia. I can tolerate sugar but nothing artificial. thats why if I do want to eat or drink something that I don't usually use I have to read whats in it. I found it's better to just make my own whatever.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It doesn't surprise me too much that stevia wouldn't agree with some people but I wouldn't call it an "artificial" sweetener, especially if you use the leaves directly.
Another one that isn't very "artificial" is Xylitol, it actually has some benefits, especially for teeth. Not recommending or anything, we all have to make our own choices, however industry naturally wants to make us think they are all equal.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Health benefits aside, I can't stand the taste of aspartame. Yuck!


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

Aspartame is a level 5 HAZMAT chemical. There are professional HAXMAT groups that will not touch an aspartame spill.

We can thank Donald Rumsfeld for legalizing it, even when they knew it caused cancer to people.

It is nasty and should be avoided by all.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> ...industry naturally wants to make us think they are all equal.


Was that a little artificial sweetener pun?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I've heard of people who have had bad reactions to it. I can tolerate it. I typically drink three diet pops a day. One Diet Sunkist Orange and two Diet A & W Root Beers. Aspartame has to be way better than high fructose corn syrup. As a diabetic, regular pop is one thing I can't have. It's worse than ice cream.

Overall I think there's too much hysteria about it. The fact that other countries more liberal than America have banned it doesn't convince me it's dangerous. I don't understand the people who think everything they eat or drink is dangerous in some way.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Was that a little artificial sweetener pun?


It should have been, if I was more clever



BillS said:


> I don't understand the people who think everything they eat or drink is dangerous in some way.


Neither do I that's why I don't intentionally consume things like aspartame. 
If I think it's undesirable I don't use it :dunno:


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Roslyn said:


> Aspartame is a level 5 HAZMAT chemical. There are professional HAXMAT groups that will not touch an aspartame spill.


About 17 years ago, I was a member of the local hazmat team in W Kentucky. A tanker truck hauling aspartame was involved in an accident and some 5,000 gallons was spilled. Long story short. It took 6 weeks, replacement of 200 yards of highway, removal of the soil down two feet over a 400'X 900' area, to return the area to "safe" readings. It took over 5 years monitoring before the area was deemed "clean".


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

BillS said:


> Overall I think there's too much hysteria about it.


Bills.... look at my post. While I agree with you 90% of the stuff the goobermint "experts" call unsafe is B.S. But I have seen the results of what this particular product can/will do.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Aspartame is a neurotoxin, when combined with aspirin creates a compound not unlike crystal meth in the system,
on the high side, it can be used to deaden some pain as it slows down the rate your neurons fire.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

But I don't want to give up my vice!!! :gaah:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> But I don't want to give up my vice!!! :gaah:


Wonder how michael j fox feels about his diet pepsi these days?


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

partdeux said:


> Wonder how michael j fox feels about his diet pepsi these days?


Without starting a controversy, he would probably say there is no scientific link proven between the sweetener and Parkinsons. If there were he would likely bring it forefront rather than be a generational spokes person for Parkinsons.

If we are going to play media celebrities disease conspiracy, then we should be debating coke vs pepsi.

Pepsi 
Michael Jackson - set on fire, OD
MJF - parkinsons
Britney spears - bipolar
Mariah Carey - nervous breakdown
Madonna - alive
Shakira - still hot as ever
Beyoncé - makes unattractive faces during shows preformed on superbowls.

Coke
Elvis - OD
Beatles - murdered
David Bowie - alive but androgynous
Paula Abdul - alive 
George Michael - alive
Elton John - alive 
Selena - murdered
Whitney OD 
Bill Cosby - will live forever.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

drfacefixer said:


> Without starting a controversy, he would probably say there is no scientific link proven between the sweetener and Parkinsons. If there were he would likely bring it forefront rather than be a generational spokes person for Parkinsons.


none huh?

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2011/08/03/just-how-bad-is-aspartame.aspx


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

drfacefixer said:


> Without starting a controversy, he would probably say there is no scientific link proven between the sweetener and Parkinsons. If there were he would likely bring it forefront rather than be a generational spokes person for Parkinsons.
> 
> If we are going to play media celebrities disease conspiracy, then we should be debating coke vs pepsi.
> 
> ...


I say give them both a pass ...


----------

